# Sharpening Wax Scrapers



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

on the edge of your board.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Use a metal scraper!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I use my electric planer to cut a new edge. Its like a razor finish .


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*Planer*



ETM said:


> I use my electric planer to cut a new edge. Its like a razor finish .


Secure electric planner with a vice makes ETM method easy to do and safe.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

SnowDogWax said:


> Use a metal scraper!


Ditch the plastic scraper and use this.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Personally, I use a metal scraper made for spreading mud on drywall. I took a grinder to the corners as to not gouge my base and it works quite well. 3.49 at Menards or Lowes.

Andy


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*Scraper*



Krug said:


> Personally, I use a metal scraper made for spreading mud on drywall. I took a grinder to the corners as to not gouge my base and it works quite well. 3.49 at Menards or Lowes.
> 
> Andy


Or just take a file and detune the metal scraper corners. Works the same as Krug does with his grinder.


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

Caffeine said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Could anyone suggest a efficient way to sharpen plastic wax scrapers? I am tired of buying new ones.
> 
> Cheers!


lay a file on its side on your bench and then stand it up like that against the wall, put ur scraper on the bench and rub it on the file

you really should just get a metal scraper though


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

If you have an edge tool with a file set it on 90 degrees and run it up and down the scraper a couple times. If the scraper is in a vice it's obviously easier to work with.


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

Use metal but if you choose not to, lay a piece of sand paper flat on a table. Hold the plastic scraper at a 90 and rub back and forth. It will get you a nice sharp edge.


----------



## nillo (Dec 18, 2013)

I use a stationary belt sander to sharpen my acrylic scrapers. I also make my own out of scrap 1/4" acrylic laying around the shop. The 1/4" seems to be more vigourous than the flimsy scrapers you can buy.

I only use a metal scraper for base prep. If you are using a metal scraper like a cabinetmaker does you can take off base if you're not careful. But that's why I use it to slice off the fuzz.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sandpaper or drywall screen from your hardware store.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tognar has a device meant for specifally doing this. You can secure a file to it for a really sharp edge. It also has side sharpeners you can just quickly run your wax scraper through. Works great and it is pretty inexpensive. I am glad I bought it.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Tognar has a device meant for specifally doing this. You can secure a file to it for a really sharp edge. It also has side sharpeners you can just quickly run your wax scraper through. Works great and it is pretty inexpensive. I am glad I bought it.


That tool is nice, but I noticed they also sell that Durite sanding screen to sharpen the scraper. This is the same stuff you seen in Lowes, etc. used for floor sanding. I have a big piece of this in the shed. This is a super cheap solution. If anything it's easy to pack away in a travel kit.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Holy crap! I just looked at Tognar for the sharpeners. Yeah, I spent less than $20 on the one I bought years ago. They don't have it on there anymore either. The closest thing is this one. TOKO PLEXI SCRAPER SHARPENER

$30. A bit pricey. They are nice and easily portable. But yeah, a bit more money too.


----------

